# ترجمة قطع الغيار



## salem666 (7 يناير 2011)

بسم الله
اخواني الاعزاء

عندي قائمة باسماء قطع الغيار باللغة الانجليزية واريد ترجمتها الى العربية من مختص
فهل بالامكان المساعدة:11:
والله يرعاكم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (8 يناير 2011)

اهلا بك اخى
قم بكتابة الاسماء باللغة الانجليزية ولن يقصر الاخوة معك


----------



## salem666 (8 يناير 2011)

NO
*(ENGLISH NAME)*1Dowel piφ10×142Gasket, Cylin Block3Cylinder Block Assy, small leaf model4Cylinder Block Assy, big leaf model5Bolt M6×286Dowel pinφ8×147O-ringφ10×1.58Gssket,Cylinder Head Cover9Cylinder Head Comp 10Cylinder Head Comp (with SAS valve)11Spark Plug D8EA12Washer8.5×2.2×1213Bolt M8×8214Bolt M6×2215Cover，Cylinder Head16Bolt M6×2817Valve, intake18Valve，exhaust19Valve outer spring seat20Valve inner spring seat21Spring, vavle outer22Spring, vavle inner23Cap, control oil24Valve lock nip25Valve spring seat26Rocker Arm Assy.27Washerφ8×φ18×228Bolt M8×2829Pushrod guide bracket30Pushrod assy31Washer12.3×0.2×20.932Lower Rocker Arm33O-ringφ18×2.534Lower rocker arm shaft35Timing driven gear assy36washerφ14×φ24×137Matching air camshaft38O-ringφ20×2.539spring40Magneto assy，with isolator41Magneto assy,without isolator42Induced Coil43Rotor assy, magneto，with isolator44Rotor assy, magneto, without isolator45Stator assy, magneto46Washerφ547Bolt M5×1648Bolt M5×2549Washer 50Lock nut, magneto51Clutch assy，4 pole modle52Clutch assy，6 pole modle53Drive Disc Comp.,Clutch54Spline Washer 55Driven Disc Comp.,Clutch56Collar57Bearing600158Clutch handspike59Clutch mandril60clutch disc( 4pcs/set)61clutch disc( 5pcs/set)62clutch disc( 6pcs/set)63steel disc64O-Ringφ9.4×2.465Oil pump assy66Screw M6×3067Primary initiative gear 68Rotor assy, oil filter69Washer 70Fixing nut, primary initiative gear71Sealed-ring, cap,oil filter72Cap, oil filter73Screw M5×1274oil filter assy75Starting motor76Bolt M6×2877R·crankcase assy78Bearing NK151279Bearing 600680Bearing NK281081Dowel pin82Crankcase gasket83L·crankcase assy84Bearing 620285Bearing 620486Bearing NK101087Gauze Set88Spring, filter gauze89Cover, Gauze90Cylinder bolt A M8×13091Cylinder bolt B M8×12292Bolt M6×5093Press pin assy94Washer6.7×1×14.495 Bolt M6×2596Washer1297Bolt M8×3298Oil seal, gearshift 99Oil seal, countershaft100Adjust bracket, clutch cable

هذه القائمة الاولى


----------



## salem666 (8 يناير 2011)

المعذرة لم استطيع تنسيقها لانها عندي في جدول في الاكسل
ممكن ان ارفق ملف اكسل اذا تحبون


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (14 يناير 2011)

اخي العزيز نرجوا منك توضيحها لك نستطيع مساعدتك ان شاء الله 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمد دويكات (16 فبراير 2011)

أرجو إرفاقه لكي نساعدك


----------



## حسامkh (2 أبريل 2011)

ارجو التوضيح وربنا يقدرنا ع فعل الخير


----------



## خالدصبحي الكيلاني (3 أبريل 2011)

مهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههم جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (6 أبريل 2011)

ارفقهن اخي احنه بانتظارك


----------



## جي اه (8 أبريل 2011)

أقترح أن ترفقها في ملف إكسل يكون أفضل


----------

